# Tren cycle... arimidex or letro?? mass confusion



## ducati000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Ok guys.. setting up for the new cycle sust and tren A for around 10 weeks, kicking it off with some d-bol but my question is this.. I've read a lot of different threads on different sites including this one and some say I should be using letro at low doses for the sides of tren rather than the arimidex... I've got the arimidex already but should i be using letro instead???????? I've heard mixed reviews about letro being rather harsh.... Some thoughts please...? :confused1: Somewhat gyno prone as well


----------



## ducati000 (Oct 8, 2008)

oh 500 ew sust, 100 EOD tren by the way


----------



## benji00 (Sep 24, 2008)

ducati000 said:


> Ok guys.. setting up for the new cycle sust and tren A for around 10 weeks, kicking it off with some d-bol but my question is this.. I've read a lot of different threads on different sites including this one and some say I should be using letro at low doses for the sides of tren rather than the arimidex... I've got the arimidex already but should i be using letro instead???????? I've heard mixed reviews about letro being rather harsh.... Some thoughts please...? :confused1: Somewhat gyno prone as well


I woud run adex starting at .5mg eod and upping it if needed, this will sort out the oestrogen issue.

As tren is an androgen it doesnt aromatize but it does convert into progesterone (milky tits) so for this i would advise cabergoline (cabaser) or bromocriptine.

Letro fcuked me permanently i think, scary **** man

Do you think you will need the dbol when you have tren ace?


----------



## ducati000 (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm thinking not really but i had some left over from prior cycles a while back and figured id kick start the cycle.. I guess its like jump starting a running vehicle... but i've alway been a fan of dbol and if i get a few more gains than shucks ha thanks for the imput though.. And i guess i'll pass on the letro then....

Dosage of the caber?? ran throughout the cycle?? new to me thanks


----------



## benji00 (Sep 24, 2008)

ducati000 said:


> I'm thinking not really but i had some left over from prior cycles a while back and figured id kick start the cycle.. I guess its like jump starting a running vehicle... but i've alway been a fan of dbol and if i get a few more gains than shucks ha thanks for the imput though.. And i guess i'll pass on the letro then....
> 
> Dosage of the caber?? ran throughout the cycle?? new to me thanks


no harm in it, fcuk it why not.

caber is generally run at 0.5mg e3d or twice per week and yeah all cycle, i havent seen any sides from the stuff - just makes your sht really really hard lol


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

benji how do you mean letro fcuked you permanently, i use letro as its the only thing to keep gyno at bay for me... then again i havent used adex


----------



## benji00 (Sep 24, 2008)

i used it to fight gyno while off cycle, started gettin a pair of tits from dbol so i ran it at 2.5mg ed for a month then tapered for a while, my sex drive never came back to normal, may have been the dbol so i cant be 100% sure on that one, could do with gettin some bloodwork lol


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

lol i see what you mean mate, it kills sex drive no end but i normally take it on cycle with no probs at 2.5mg eod, and im still as horney as a priest in a playground... now wheres that damn cat... here pussy pussy.lol


----------



## benji00 (Sep 24, 2008)

LOL

fcuk me even eod at that dose my sex drive would be shot, nolva is ****e for gyno imo, adex seems to do the job, but letro is the daddy, looked like id had a breast reduction lol


----------



## ducati000 (Oct 8, 2008)

thanks benji for the info... im thinking you can snag some caber from a research chem??


----------



## benji00 (Sep 24, 2008)

those guys i know dont carry it, some other reserahc chems stock it though, i got pill form cuz it was about the same price


----------



## ducati000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Thanks for the info benji


----------



## Macro (Jun 9, 2008)

reccomend aromasin or AIFM for estrogen control (test and DBOL)

reccomend cabaser (cabergoline) for prolactin suppression (effective with trenbolone and other progestins)

reccomend letrozole be kept on hand.

do not get liquid cabergoline, its not particularly stable in solution. get cabaser tablets (they are actually cheaper than most research sites anyways and you know what you are getting).

generally do not reccomend arimidex, its suppression profile is poor (though a limited subset of the population (endogenous estrone over producers) does respond well to it- though generally its the poorest choice)


----------



## Trenzyme (May 4, 2008)

aromasin 10 mg ed or aifm 2x pumps 2x ed

proviron 50mg ed cabergloine 0.5 mg e5-7d

gyno proof


----------



## ducati000 (Oct 8, 2008)

trenzyme... clarify a little more proviron and caber alone or mixed with aromasin or aifm... little hard to understand which should be mixed with what ha....


----------



## beequeth (Mar 8, 2007)

In my own experience Letro is the way to go.

Get yourself some decent pharma grade pills and split them into 3, giving about 0.8mg per bit.

One bit per day will keep the gyno at bay.

I have used letro this way for AI when using high dose tren or test and also for an extended period while cutting.

Works a treat but will kill your libido. Still I've been married for 15 years so it dosent really matter :cursing:


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

i thought aifm was **** it did nothing for me apart from cost me abit of cash and burned the fook outta my nipples... was walking round for days with bright red nipples... also made them dead itchy


----------



## ducati000 (Oct 8, 2008)

As a side note i'm only gonna be running 100 EOD which isn't an excessive amount of tren to be running really along side test... everyones different i realize but i'm thinking i could probably get away with the arimidex and have some letro on hand worse case... Also short esters so i could also discontinue use as well if need be...I'm thinking i could be ok with this option???


----------



## Trenzyme (May 4, 2008)

ducati000 said:


> trenzyme... clarify a little more proviron and caber alone or mixed with aromasin or aifm... little hard to understand which should be mixed with what ha....


sorry mate was in a rush when posted..

aifm or aromasin with proviron and caber mate ,


----------



## Trenzyme (May 4, 2008)

gym rat said:


> i thought aifm was **** it did nothing for me apart from cost me abit of cash and burned the fook outta my nipples... was walking round for days with bright red nipples... also made them dead itchy


Ive used aifm many time and find it the best bang for buck ai about,

i use my inner fore arms and inner thighs.. never had a rash or anything


----------



## Macro (Jun 9, 2008)

gym rat said:


> i thought aifm was **** it did nothing for me apart from cost me abit of cash and burned the fook outta my nipples... was walking round for days with bright red nipples... also made them dead itchy


did you follow the instructions, usually if there is irritation its because of not shaking bottle before EACH use or over applying to site or sites without rotation. That may or may not have been the issue in your case (just like any lotion some people may experience site irritation or allergy to one of the ingredients). But generally when what you describe happens its because of one of the above.

if you were using for puffy nipples, estrogen suppression is often only part of what must be done. Typically treating nipple puffyness ALSO requires prolactin suppression AND fat loss.

generally reccomend nipple application only 4-5 out of 7 days a week (and only using that site once a day (before bed is generally best).


----------



## Macro (Jun 9, 2008)

Trenzyme said:


> Ive used aifm many time and find it the best bang for buck ai about,
> 
> i use my inner fore arms and inner thighs.. never had a rash or anything


most people generally report the same. Would say that generally it and aromasin are generally prefered by most users over letrozole and arimidex. Though for high level suppression, when its needed (which is generally short term) usually reccomend letrozole (followed by aromasin or AIFM).


----------

